# Graduation gown and cap; Does anyone know where I can hire this?



## Jane (13 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know where I can hire this?

Thanks.


----------



## moondance (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: Graduation Gown and Cap*

The companies that hire them out are usually at the graduations so you just get them on the day. However, if it's for a photo or something that's not on the day of graduation I googled graduation gown hire for you and got this website: www.mcginleygowns.com (I have no association with them but I'm sure you could call them and they would answer your question!).


----------



## Jane (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: Graduation Gown and Cap*

Hi moondance, yes we are unable to make it to the graduation, so just wanted to organise the photo ourselves.

I googled them too and they are in Cork, so I was just wondering if anyone knew of somewhere closer to Dublin (I'm in Wicklow) 

I might ring them anyway, see if they can suggest somewhere closer to me.


----------



## Jane (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: Graduation Gown and Cap*

I rang Mcginleys and they gave me the name Phelan and Conan.  I googled them and found their website.  Just gave them an call and they hire out the gown/hat for €40.

http://www.phelanconan.com/


----------



## moondance (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: Graduation Gown and Cap*

Oh I think they were the company at my grad in UCG! Glad you got sorted.


----------



## ajapale (13 Sep 2007)

moved from Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training to Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions

aj (mod)


----------

